# Jsp als Pdf ausgeben



## Kjel (22. Jan 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich steh atm von nem kleineren Problem.
Folgendes:
Ich soll einer Jsp einen Button hinzufügen, mit der man eben diese Jsp als pdf im browser angezeigt bekommt.
wollte es ursprünglich mit dem xhtml renderer von https://xhtmlrenderer.dev.java.net/ machen, bekomm da aber das problem die jsp eben dynamisch anzulegen, wär das ding statisch und hätte nich endlos viele ausfülllbare felder wärs np <.<

was mir schon helfen würde wäre ne möglichkeit javaseitig an den source code der jsp zu kommen, aber da hab ich atm keine idee für 

Ich muss leider sagen ich hab kp wie ich das lösen soll.

evtl kann mir ja hier jemand n denkanstoss oder n lösungsansatz geben

danke im vorraus


----------



## The_S (23. Jan 2009)

Was spricht dagegen ein PDF-Servlet mit iText zu machen?


----------



## Guest (23. Jan 2009)

hm kommt drauf an, wie du das meinst.
iText kommt soweit ich weis und rumprobiert hab nicht mit CSS style klassen klar, man müsste sich also praktisch n template bauen, was bei dynamsichem content n bissel schwierig wird. Sache is wenns mit dieser JSP funktioniert könnte es gut sein dass es auf mehreren anderen JSPs eingebaut werden soll.. was bedeuten würde jedesmal die seite erst mit itext zu bauen. da wäre mir ein Parser der Html direkt umwandelt schon lieber. also entweder denk ich da falsch oder das hilft mir nich wirklich weiter :x


----------



## The_S (25. Jan 2009)

Nee, du denkst nicht falsch. Eine solche Möglichkeit ist mir leider nicht bekannt - aber ich beschäftige mich eigentlich auch nicht mit dem Thema.

Sollte aber prinzipiell möglich sein - gibt ja auch sowas wie HTMLtoPDF  .


----------

